# Two story foyer



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I completed this project last winter....we had to strip off the existing wall covering, seal with drawtite (gardz) and point up the walls....paint the ceiling and trim, the challenge in this foyer was mostly the point up as the lighting was composed of ceiling can lights pointing down along the walls....this reflected the structural humps every four feet where the drywall sheets met....had to try and float these spots out as best we could....the wall papering was not too difficult as the paper was light and the pattern very forgiving.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Sweet gig!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice job. I didn't know that you were a painter. Aren't you the guy that sells the plastic bags for the Wooster bucket?


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Nice job. I didn't know that you were a painter. Aren't you the guy that sells the plastic bags for the Wooster bucket?


Rent...yes that's me....been using the wooster buckets and cleaning
Them out for many years....as contractors you have to get creative at times
To make your tools work better for you....I wish someone would reinvent the paint spinner....I hate the way you have to jamb the brush in and the brushes with the skinny handles don't spin properly....


----------

